# Tattoo of Goats on my leg ..(Final product page 2)



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

So I did it...I've been thinking about getting a goat tattoo because every tattoo I have (this is 4th) says a little something about me!

Due to me loving goats I wanted a goat piece for a tattoo...got it on back of my leg which hurts! But it was totally worth it! Here is a pic..let me know what you guys think!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Goat tattoo*

That is super cute!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Goat tattoo*

Cute! :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Goat tattoo*

I like it! Really unique too :thumbup:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Goat tattoo*

Nice  I like it :thumb:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Goat tattoo*

Thanks...in about 2 weeks I will be going back to get it colored in...so will look even better when I go back to get it colored in! Will post pic of finished product when its colored in...should be awesome!

And yes when researching I didn't find many goat tats at all, the guy drew the flower, the frame and the butterfly by hand. He did an amazing job I think


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Goat tattoo*

That is a cool tattoo and I agree with you he did a amazing job. :thumbup: 
Makes me want to go out and get another tattoo.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Goat tattoo*

Very cute.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Goat tattoo*

That is really neat :thumb:

I actually plan on getting a goat tattoo next year! My first tattoo is of my horse so now it's time to get one of the goat


----------



## reichi (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Goat tattoo*

I love the design you chose for your tattoo! It's so cute and loveable. I really like how each of your tattoos tell about your personality. It would be so cute to take that same design and make it into photo cards. Then everything would truly be personalized to who you are!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Goat tattoo*

Nice!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Goat tattoo*

Thanks  Its unique! Which is why I chose it.

Will be getting it colored in this friday, pics when its done!Will take 4 hours at least to do so will be late friday night when pics are up!!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Goat tattoo*

:thumb: :thumb:

Awesome!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Goat tattoo*

Good luck! What color(s) are you doing the goats in?


----------



## ettasmama (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Goat tattoo*

That is cute. If I had a tat on the back of my leg then I'd want to show it off but that means I'd actually have to shave my legs  - no thanks!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Goat tattoo*

The goats are gonna be a dark brown, light brown and grey. White doesn't show up good on the skin and I didn't want a black gob for a goat so that is why I chose those colors...if I could I would get them tri colored but its hard to do especially from someone who doesn't have a clue about goats lol


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Goat tattoo*










Here is the FINAL product


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Goat tattoo..(Final product page 2)*

I love it!! It's so pretty


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Goat tattoo..(Final product page 2)*

It's turned out beautiful! Such pretty colors.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Goat tattoo..(Final product page 2)*

It looks great!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Goat tattoo..(Final product page 2)*

Oh wow! Totally not what I expected the post to be, I thought it was going to be the goats ear tattoos 
That's pretty neat!!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Goat tattoo..(Final product page 2)*

very nice!!!
and this whole time I didn't read the thread because I assumed from the title that you were talking about an id tattoo on a goat.... :laugh:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Goat tattoo..(Final product page 2)*



SandStoneStable Farm said:


> Oh wow! Totally not what I expected the post to be, I thought it was going to be the goats ear tattoos
> That's pretty neat!!


 :ROFL:  Yes after I first posted it I was like hmm guess I should have put a different topic because I thought that too, but I figured oh well! 

LOL @ Naturalgoats hmm maybe I should change the thread name then so more people will look


----------



## BillyMac (Nov 3, 2011)

You are the coolest!!!!!! :hi5:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

BillyMac said:


> You are the coolest!!!!!! :hi5:


 :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks great


----------

